# Argh...



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

I hate when I go for a bike ride to try to clear my head, and I come back and im worse off then when I started. I knew I should have tried harder to find my iPod...it may have distracted me from some of my thoughts.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmmm,
Longer bike ride advised.


----------

